# General Listing: Haunt Theme Ideas



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I didn't see a thread on a general listing of haunt theme ideas so I'm making one. If there is one please let me know.

The idea here is to list theme ideas for people to reference for their haunts (e.g. asylum, slaughter house, etc...). Every now and then I'm sure we all get haunt block, don't think of the not-so-obvious themes or downright outrageous haunt.

Theme: *BROTHEL HAUNT*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll add to this list:
1. Asylum
2. Carnival of Terror
3. Zombie Apocalypse
4. Industrial Horror
5. Steam Punk
6. Subterranean (caves/Mines, etc.)
7. Creepy Gothic
8. High Gore/ Mutilation (Saw/ Hostel, etc.)
9. Creepy Cemetery
10. Cannibal Hillbilly/ *******

Hope this helps another haunter who gets theme blocked.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

11. western ghost town;saloon;jail
12. Pirate ship
13. witcher lair


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

14. Mad scientist's laboratory
15. Alternate dimension
16. Nazi death camp
17. Fairytales gone bad
18. Evil temple/cult


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

19. *DISNEY HAUNT*
20. Event Horizon _movie style_
21. Area 51/Roswell
22. Amazon Jungle
23. Egyptian Tomb
24. Catacombs with Minotaur
25. Where's Waldo (hah, weird)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

26. Cemetery
27. Haunted Schoolhouse
28. Haunted Circus
29. Haunted or Ghostly versions of Fairy Tales.
30. Haunted Movie Theater
31. Vampire's Ball/haunted Masquerade Party or Dance
32. "Little Shop of Horrors"/possessed plant shop
32. Haunted Birthday Party or debutant ball
33. Possessed Taxidermy Shop (dead animals reanimated)


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

34. Nazi experiment labs
35. Classic Horror Figures
36 Zombie Apocalypse (War Style)
37.Zombie Apocalypse (Contained Style)
38.Zombie Apocalypse (End of the world Style)
39. Space Haunt
40. UnderWater/UnderGround


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

41. The Haunt that went horribly wrong...
(Children crushed by fallen props, electrocuted by animatronics, poisoned by candy etc...)


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

42. Haunted Pumpkin Patch
43. Cornfield
44. Ancient Burial Ground
45. The Black Death
46. Sewers
47. Swamp
48. Dolls, Ventriloquist Dummies, Mannequins etc...
49. Haunted Hospital
50. Mirrors


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

51. Wax Museum
52. Fallout Shelter (never used)
53. Fallout Shelter (in use)
54. Fallout Shelter (dead inhabitants - couldn't get out and used up food & water)
55. Locker Plant (meat processing)
56. An old movie set with your favorite show
57. Casino


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

58. Construction site accident


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*A few ideas...*

Her's a few I've either used or thought about using...

59) A haunt based on the work of Edgar Allan Poe
60) The legend of El Chupacabra
61) The Navajo "Skinwalkers"
62) "Valley of the Fog," a gypsie themed haunt set in 1600s Bulgaria
63) "Garden of the Damned," a greenhouse/ plant nursery that's been infected by a virus (plant zombies).
64) A traditional autumn themed farm haunt
65) Eastern european killers who sell victims' organs on the black market
66) A soviet P.O.W. camp in Siberia
67) A sewer themed haunt
68) The house of a serial killer
69) "Departed: The Journey from Your Deathbed to Hell" would follow the path that a newly deceased corpse would take, starting from its deathbed, to a morgue, funeral home, graveyard, and finally into Hell.
70) A lights-out haunt


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

71. Ghoul wedding
72. Witch's tea party


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

73. Death Row haunt
74. Bates Motel
75. The Simpsons


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

there's a whole bunch of movies or TV shows you could use as a theme
76. The Addams Family
77. The Munsters,
78. The Shining
79. Pet Cemetery
80. Tales From The Crypt (comic book or the show)
81. Mr. Rogers Neighborhood
82. Nightmare on Elm Street
83. Disneyland's The Haunted Mansion, or from the movie of the same name.
84. The Wax Museum
85. A Carnival Freak Show


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

57. Abandoned prison
58. Insect/vermon invasion
59. Pet Cemetary
60. All black, dark maze
61. Paranormal Investigation style haunted house
62. Mayan tomb (it is 2012 after all)
63. Werewolf lair
64. 3D Maze 
65. Holidays gone bad (Christmas, Easter, um..Halloween)
66. Evil church
67. I'd LOVE to see a Where's Waldo haunt Lord Homicide..how weird would that be?
68. Wax museam


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Guess my post came in after the other folks, sorry about the screw up on the numbering


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr. Rodgers would be a good one too


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

creepy kids room or nursery


----------

